# Honey id



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

Just gave my mom a hive as a present since the last 20 times u have seen her she keeps telling me "I don't see any bees at my flowers this year" I gave her a nu c that I started in spring that is now a boiling over double they had a buck of burr comb on top bars (I use some migratory tops) so we scraped it off it was a very light honey we tasted it had a very strong flowery/incense flavor at first then tasted fine I did not like the taste anyone know what it could be from


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

your description of very light and flowery reminds me of Locust honey.
I find Locust honey very sweet (I know, it's honey. For some reason it's sweeter than other honeys to me.) 
Did you also find it very sweet?


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

We had a cap locust flow this year had a late free that killed the locust buds s9 8m gonna say it is prolly not that but maybe I have seen a few flowering here and there but not like Last year in big patches


----------

